# New pics of my B13!



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Washed the car today, even though it was cold balls. It's nothing special and nothing new since I'm working on my SE-R Drag project (Will add a few pics in a while). Just thought I'd post some with my new Digi-cam I got for X-mas. Check 'em out!





































Any comments and/or compliments are welcome! I'll try and get pics of the SE-R up soon, it's just, in pieces!

Corey


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I like those wheels


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice! Simple and clean! just the way I like it! :thumbup: 
nice wheels too


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey, nice classic. I always liked the color of the wheels.

I'm looking for a 200SX or B13 SE-R; maybe you could help me look. Since we're both in the Oklahoma area; i'll be back over the summer though, and then driving it up to school. Yup.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Stealth is good!*

I love the sleeper look! :thumbup:


----------

